# Transom/Beam width question before I start cutting my hull



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

Ok, I'm about to start cutting a fiberglass hull that I have to modify it into a skinny skiff. My goal is to widen the entire back half of the hull to at least match the beam in the middle of the hull where it is the widest. It only has a 48" beam in the middle. I also have to make the rear as of the hull as deep as the middle too. I added some pics of the hull. The blue tape lines are where I have to make all the cuts that I have to make to widen & deepen the rear. Also to extend the V shape all the way to the rear to create a shallow V in the back half. 

My question is can I go wider than the beam is in the middle? Most of the skiffs on here that I see are the same beam or slightly narrower at the rear. I assume that's for better turning while polling & top end performance on plane. Can I make the stern slightly wider than the middle where it's 48"or will this have some disastrous effect while moving under power?


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

I didn't know if this should be posted here or in the general discussion.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is that a sailboat?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2019)

Nothing positive to add. I am sorry, but you are about to embark on a costly mistake! Why not just buy a set of plans and start from scratch so you build something that is proven? CM designs some great skiffs! I can draw up a set of plans for you as well and from a price point you won’t be anymore out of pocket than re designing this into a failure.

Also, the taper on that hull looks like it would pole nice as is or slightly modified.


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

Yeah, it a good possibly that it's a mistake. I've seen all the other comments about other attempts to modify a sailboat. I'm not real concerned with it being a pretty craft. This is as much of a learning project to repair and modify existing fiberglass before I dive into fixing my VW Dune buggy body. I can't afford to make mistakes on that project on this one I can. I'm basically going to turn it into something that falls between an SK14 or Ambush. Aiming for something low speed, light weight that I can carry, drag a decent distance & mount on the top of my blazer if necessary. It also has to be able to fit sideways through the tiny gate to my backyard.


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

I have a $100 into it & that included renting a U-haul & the gas to go get it. My other options that would fit through the gate that I can put a motor on were buying a new flat back canoe or a new aluminum flat bottom so I could get a title in Tx. Neither of those would afford me the chance to practice working with fiberglass though. At some point down the road, I want to build on of CM's Conchfish skiffs when I have a garage or shop with enough space that I can do that in & also a place to park it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The transoms usually narrow to help with handling and flow characteristics. If you widen it it may not track well. If its wider at the transom then midship it can actually get dangerous in turns I think, and will most likely not track right.
You'll also have a big fight on your hands as you try to increase the deadrise and depth of the stern as the glass is already set. Most would just cut it all out and build it new, or start from scratch so you don't waste your time and money.
If you want to learn to glass maybe start with a small project? Build a cooler, or live well, or gauge pod for the dunes buggy. I only say this as there have been dozens of guys on here who tried to convert sailboats, but I can't remember one that was happy with the results.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Years ago there was a guy on here that had one of the gheenoe variants which had the narrow transom. When he added a 4stroke it squatted real bad.

He decided to do what you are thinking and in the end he cut it up and threw it in the trash can.

The hull will never straighten out as that is the way it came out of the mold. Once you cut the blue tape that hull is going to twist and you will never get it straight again.

Live with the way it is, buy a gheenoe as it will fit through the gate, or start a new build. Forget this project.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

do it...


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2019)

anytide said:


> do it...


You just wanna see him hack it up and throw it away


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

turtle can do it...
you a bunch a nay nays


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> Also, the taper on that hull looks like it would pole nice as is or slightly modified.


This may be what I do with it then and just use it like a SUP or pirogue. I'm glad that I cut the top off to gut the nearly 200 gallons of waterlogged foam. It took three people to drag & push at the same time to get it back here, but now I doubt that it weighs more than 50 to 60 lbs this way. I can just pick it up and flip it over. It's lighter than any canoe that I've ever picked up.


----------

